# Stephan Marbury



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Did you see where basketball intellect Stephan Marbury compared dog fighting to deer hunting, saying they were similar pursuits using the suffering and death of animals for fun by humans?

Even Ingrid Newkirk, founder and CEO of PETA said on The Today Show that the two are not the same in terms of cruelty, even advocating that hunting is only cruel when the shots aren't placed correctly. I was amazed to hear those words come out of her mouth.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Starberry is an idiot. I actually started liking him when he introduced his cheap line of basketball shoes for kids................but then he goes out and says this crap :eyeroll:

He must be a good friend of Vick's, there is NO WAY he would say it if he wasn't tight with him.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

As horrible as this incident with Vick has been I think that the fact thats he so high profile has had the unintended consequence of shining a bright light on the whole dog fighting thing.

Maybe some good will come of that.

The feds can only do about 5 years, the state of Va can do about 40 years, Vick is really sweating that I bet.

Va now says they are going to prosecute after the feds do, it never fails to amaze me that people with that kind of wealth will risk it on something so stupid.

The details are horrendous if true he should be put away to keep society safe, anyone that would do what they claim he did is a menace.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

The problem with SOME professional athletes is they just don't have the intellect to accompany their wealth. They just can't handle their new found money or their life in general. Also many get pushed through college and cannot function in society at all. In many colleges the money that sports creates triumphs over education.


----------

